# Jem Jr 120



## Dany (Sep 25, 2020)

The first time I saw this box, I did not know anything about it but the design of the front face attracted me.
So I bargained and got it for ten euros.
Marketed during the forties, this metal box camera is a Jem Jr 120 from the Jem Camera Co division of  J.E. Mergott Co (Newark, N.J).
A model variation exists without flash synchro and therefore does not show the two beautiful flash lightning below the lens.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 25, 2020)

Dany said:


> the two beautiful flash lightning below the lens.



Which makes yours a stunner. Nice piece Dany.


----------



## Dany (Sep 26, 2020)

Merci Webestang64 
I blush with confusion


----------

